# Bikini girl in my studio with my first scenic bacground



## PureShot (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi everybody, i post a test picture with scenic bacground i bought on ebay
7D
24-105mm
flash 3x
sofbox chimera 
manfrotto vivid color gel filter Deep Orange


----------



## jimmy156 (Mar 9, 2013)

I like it, nicley lit, lovely model in a nice pose.

The one thing i will say about the background is the horzion has a strong curve, which makes it look less realistic.


----------



## distant.star (Mar 9, 2013)

.
I don't think anything about the background is meant to look realistic.


----------



## rpt (Mar 9, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> I don't think anything about the background is meant to look realistic.


Background? What background???


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 9, 2013)

jimmy156 said:


> I like it, nicley lit, lovely model in a nice pose.
> 
> The one thing i will say about the background is the horzion has a strong curve, which makes it look less realistic.



The extreme curve in the background does feel a bit weird. I might push it just a touch more towards natural colors too, just a touch.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 9, 2013)

Is the background rolled all the way down to where the model is standing on it....or is that a bit of photoshop work to make her look like she's standing on sand, etc?

C


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 9, 2013)

I wonder if you're going to have to exchange your model for a plastic duck..... :


----------



## Menace (Mar 9, 2013)

Back ground works well especially with orange filter - loveless model too.

Cheers


----------



## joshbennett (Mar 9, 2013)

Great shot. If it didn't have that curve in it I would think it is real.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 10, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> I wonder if you're going to have to exchange your model for a plastic duck..... :



Only if you are shooting landscapes ;D


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> jimmy156 said:
> 
> 
> > I like it, nicley lit, lovely model in a nice pose.
> ...



Curve is opposite the curve of the earth. A bit unnatural


----------



## jebrady03 (Mar 10, 2013)

joshbennett said:


> I would think it is real.



Really? The first thing about this picture that jumped out at me was that the background didn't look real at all - even without considering the horizon curve.

Model looks great. I might have ditched the gel as well.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 10, 2013)

It's ok, just level the background a bit to match perspective and don't over do the airbrushing too much.


----------



## candyman (Mar 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




   
Good one


----------



## spinworkxroy (Mar 10, 2013)

I like this picture. I agree the background looks fake and the girl looks plastic but so what. I strongly believe the creator's main objective wasn't to make it "real" It was a look he was after and he did it very well. The background was done on purpose to look fake, it is after a "fake" scene. It's like telling a painter his painting looks fake..I believe the same applies here..if the creator meant to make it believable, then he failed, but if he meant for it to be in this certain "style" then he succeeded. Not every photo has to be realistic, just as not every painting need to be like a photograph..that's the whole point of both being an art form.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 10, 2013)

You had me a bikini... but lost me at a dearth of front meat.


----------



## crasher8 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'd suggest losing the hooker blue eye shadow and using a color that ties into the scene. Would love to see more from this series, perhaps with her looking down a bit? I for one don't think there's any 'dearth', I like the quantity! I would buy her a sandwich though. Yeah, level that background.


----------



## acoll123 (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm going to start putting "bikini" in the title all of my posts from now on . . . 8)


----------



## rpt (Mar 10, 2013)

acoll123 said:


> I'm going to start putting "bikini" in the title all of my posts from now on . . . 8)


Great idea! A title like "Bikini street shots" will get a lot of visitors


----------



## RGF (Mar 10, 2013)

rpt said:


> acoll123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to start putting "bikini" in the title all of my posts from now on . . . 8)
> ...


+1


----------



## PureShot (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you everybody to take your time for critic my picture, my goal was to make a theatrical picture 
for the curve the next time i will make more attention when i place the backgroung 
last week i make many lighting test with Dynalite ringflash i will post few pic monday
tank again for critic my work iam appreciate.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 10, 2013)

I think you are looking at the wrong curves.


----------



## rpt (Mar 11, 2013)

TexasBadger said:


> I think you are looking at the wrong curves.


I agree. Some people can't focus on the right stuff...


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 12, 2013)

rpt said:


> TexasBadger said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are looking at the wrong curves.
> ...



May need AFMA


----------



## rpt (Mar 12, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > TexasBadger said:
> ...


ROFL!


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 12, 2013)

I was only able to notice the background because I like to look more at the lower part... ;D Maybe, removing that bikini will make this picture a lot better?


----------



## jeremypark (Apr 21, 2013)

I would look to the hard shadows in an otherwise cleanly lit image which stand out for me. Under the arm pit and chin. Perhaps a general fill bounced off a wall behind you to take out these black holes?


----------



## vuilang (May 30, 2013)

GUYS... there is no curve on Bckg... her curves make u think there a curve


----------



## RGF (May 30, 2013)

rpt said:


> distant.star said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



+1000


----------



## bycostello (May 30, 2013)

yes very nice... background...


----------

